# Sig Customer service not ready for prime time



## ddown (Feb 12, 2016)

I've been thru the ringer with Sig-Sauer and the 320. My first 320 Pre Adverse trigger with the finger stinging SIG wouldn't fix under warranty wanted 85.00 to fix 3 month old gun.Fixed gun and traded. Fast forward to 2 weeks ago bought a new Compact 320 the first 200 rounds were a complete disaster every magazine at least 1 if not 2 failure to fire rounds took back took back to dealer all my fault (of course) They drenched in oil (sigs run better wet) took back to range same thing Ran 115,124,147 gr bullets. Cleaned out all oil striker guns don't like oil. Called SIG requested call TAG must deal with dealer SIG elite dealer. Finally got sent to SIG 31/2 weeks later Striker spring replaced FCU repaired 50 rounds 124gr Lawman shot. 2 guns 2 problems.. other forums and myself can't buy spare parts, springs, grips, anything because of Army Contract? Other people on Facebook groups having problems also Retired Army 27years been retired 6 years with over 6 years carrying in Combat and never remember Beretta being this jacked up with Customer service ever. In the morning going back to GlocK or Beretta or CZ will never own another SIG. They are so unprepared to support our soldiers


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Should have went with the M9A3 and the plethora of interchangeable parts they already had in inventory. But, what do I know, only time will tell.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have not had to deal with SIG customer service but the recommendation I have heard repeatedly is that if you call them and don't hear what you want to hear, call again a day or two later and talk to a different CS rep. Some people have had excellent experience with SIG's customer support, or so they say.

SIG was actually having trouble meeting production demands for the P320s, grip modules, caliber X-change kits, and magazines before they were awarded the Army contract.


----------

